# what do you guys think of buying refurbished?



## dtmdoc (Nov 25, 2002)

im considering purchasing from apple.com a refurbished 
5 gb iPod and iBook for my wife.  does anyone here have
any experience with refurbished gear?  any problems
with reliability or issues with warranties?

im curious.. thanks in advance.


----------



## AmicusE (Nov 25, 2002)

The one experience I had in purchasing "refurbished" from Apple was positive.
All the best æ


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 25, 2002)

if you dont mind me asking, what was it you got?

im thinking more and more of getting the iBook and iPod

thanks for your response btw


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 25, 2002)

I've bought 4 refurbished iMac's for Work. One was DOA, but Apple was very good about it.

All in all, I think it was a good experience.

Probably I'd feel most comfortable buying refurbished "all in one" / laptop machines... I'd probably be a bit more suspicious of the towers where people can get into the guts and do more harm...


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 25, 2002)

I was thinking about a refurbished machine too.

My question specifically, is has anyone had experience with Power Max? Are they decent?

If not, is there a better way to buy refurbished Macs?

I'm looking to buy a 17" iMac and I plan to buy an extended Applecare warranty.


Thanks!


----------



## jamerican (Nov 26, 2002)

I bought a refurbished DP 450 from Small Dog about 2 years ago. I sold it to my son to get my current machine. It is working beautifully with no problems whatsoever. A very good experience, I must say.


----------



## tovoru (Nov 29, 2002)

I have not bought any refurb products....but smalldog.com has great customer service!!


----------



## plastic (Nov 30, 2002)

Refurb is good. You get to pay for "Almost New" gears at a lower price.


----------



## cabbage (Nov 30, 2002)

I bought a Kodak DX3700 Digital Camera (3.1 MegaPixels) refurbished off of eBay for $160.  It works great.  I've had it for 2 months and I'm just going now to get a memory card for it - there is internal memory which has been plenty so far but I need to take a bunch of pictures at the Jimmie's Chicken Shack concert tonite.


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

I wish there was such a thing as refurbished Macs here in Switzerland. It would maybe allow me to upgrade to a 800 MHz TiBook, which I think would be a good choice now - if I could get it at a lower price than the new 867 MHz Ti.

But then again I rather stay on the 500 for another generation. They can only get better, right?


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *I wish there was such a thing as refurbished Macs here in Switzerland. It would maybe allow me to upgrade to a 800 MHz TiBook, which I think would be a good choice now - if I could get it at a lower price than the new 867 MHz Ti.
> 
> But then again I rather stay on the 500 for another generation. They can only get better, right? *


 Doesn't the Swiss online Apple Store have referbished stuff??? That's where I got the iMac's I was talking about. 

It is the thing way at the bottom of the page that says "Special Offers"...


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

nope... :/


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 1, 2002)

I used to work at a call center for Dell Tech. Support. Everyone there bought refurbished machines. Big discount if you include the employee discount. But also they had far LESS problems with the computer. I mean think about it, these computers have already come back once, so the chance that  you would encounter a problem with buying a new computer is significantly decreased. 

If that made any sense......
Well to put it this way They've already been fixed so your chances are greater that it won't be broken when you get it.


----------



## maelgwen (Dec 9, 2002)

Surely what will make you decide is what is done when refurbishing is done. Do they clean, do they replace.
I don't know.....


----------



## maelgwen (Dec 23, 2002)

um...


----------



## marz (Dec 23, 2002)

I bought my iBook refurb'd from macwarehouse.com - other than the refurbished sticker on the box, it appeared brand new.  The only thing I wish I would have done is purchased the Apple Care, but I'd definately buy refurbished again, I saved around $200 at the time off the new price.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 28, 2002)

I would never buy refubished... because it might have been a problem in the first place... like buying a used car in my opinion.


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2003)

Swiss are known buying new cars, new computers, new everything... that's why we have very little second hand shops.

But we can buy directly from http://www.powermax.com/


----------

